# webbed connection



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

anyone going up to the grand opening of the store today? i think we are gonna head up there and see what hes all about.

hes got an add on craigslist search duck decoys i guess some callers and pro team folk will be there.

come on guys close out the prarrie wings site and buy from someone in michigan.

tony


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

well we went, we saw, we bought and now i just finished tacos!

picked up some life sized Blue bills and some main line gear. allcheaper than anyone else around. 

GO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

VIA craigslist:


WebbedConnection in Livonia is having an Open House on Saturday February 6th from 10am to 6pm at our new Waterfowl Shop at 34044 Glendale. It's on the NW corner of Stark Road and Glendale in Livonia. 

Come and meet Shawn Stahl (World Goose Calling Campion, Avery & RNT Calls), Joe Robison (Zink Z-Unit & Avery Pro-Staff), Gerry Mazur ( Avery & Zink Calls Pro-Staffer) and Terry Shields (Avery & Zink Calls Pro-Staffer). They'll all be here to help you become a better duck & goose caller and a better hunter! Bring your calls! 

If you have questions on Canada Goose hunting, Snow Goose hunting, Field Mallard hunting, Marsh hunting or big water Diver hunting--- there will be somebody here to help you and answer your questions! An informal, friendly setting--- bring your hunting buddies and kids! 

WebbedConnection is quickly becoming the "GO TO" shop for Avery/Greenhead Gear Waterfowl items in the Metro Detroit area. We also sell and stock a large selection of Zink and RNT Calls, Waterfowl Decals, RealGeese Silos, Edge Lucky Ducks and a great selection of Avery Sporting Dog training items. 

Decoys and blinds all on sale! It's hard to beat our prices anyways, but especially on Feburary 6th!


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Would have loved to gone to the openning.. Ill just have to wait until I drive back to windsor in the summer to stop in.. Ive got a list of things I need to bring back to alberta with me.. How many fullbody,, canada's specks and mallards can you fit into a gmc sierra???:lol:


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Had a great time! Lots of good calling, and great prices. I picked up a few things and put a few screen names and faces together.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

We went down there, and needless to say we spent a few dollars there lol....
Buddy bought 4 power hunters and a bunch of other things
I bought $100 worth of stuff I probably didn't need and my other buddy did the same....Gotta love waterfowling sales  lol


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

I PM'ed him a while back and never received a response. I was hoping to pick up about 8 dozen diver dekes but I never heard back. Bought them all from Cabela's and with coupons and discounts I got them pretty cheap. I won't be checking out the new store.....


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

well if they were cans that you wanted he didnt have them anywho, i wanted to pick some up but ended up getting a doz blue bills for another mainline.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

GrizzlyBear said:


> I PM'ed him a while back and never received a response. I was hoping to pick up about 8 dozen diver dekes but I never heard back. Bought them all from Cabela's and with coupons and discounts I got them pretty cheap. I won't be checking out the new store.....


:lol:

One PM went unanswered and you are never going to deal with them again!! I think a PHONE CALL would have gotten your answers.

Your loss.

Glad to hear everyone who went found some FANTASTIC DEALS and met some GREAT PEOPLE.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd love to go and make it over there...175 miles is a hike for me though! Next time I make it over that way it will be on the list of stops. I've met Jeff at a few various things and he seemed like a really nice guy.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I wish I would have known earlier. When I found out I could not have driven fast enough to get there before they closed. I plan I checking it out.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

LoBrass said:


> :lol:
> 
> One PM went unanswered and you are never going to deal with them again!! I think a PHONE CALL would have gotten your answers.
> 
> ...


Sorry if it sounded like I was completely writing them off. That's not what I meant. I was a little disappointed I did not get a response but oh well. Apparently I'm not very good at getting my intentions across after too much Crown....:evil:


----------



## justbehindit (Nov 30, 2005)

GrizzlyBear said:


> I PM'ed him a while back and never received a response. I was hoping to pick up about 8 dozen diver dekes but I never heard back. Bought them all from Cabela's and with coupons and discounts I got them pretty cheap. I won't be checking out the new store.....


And if you asked someone on this forum for Jeff's cell number, you would have gotten it and you would have had your dekes. 

I have bought my fair share of dekes from Jeff and he's been straight up with good prices and a good inventory. If the corporation I work for wasn't so damn shaky, I would have walked out of there with 4 dozen dekes minimum. His prices were lower than Mack's current sale prices, and he had a lot of reps there to answer questions.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

justbehindit said:


> And if you asked someone on this forum for Jeff's cell number, you would have gotten it and you would have had your dekes.
> 
> I have bought my fair share of dekes from Jeff and he's been straight up with good prices and a good inventory. If the corporation I work for wasn't so damn shaky, I would have walked out of there with 4 dozen dekes minimum. His prices were lower than Mack's current sale prices, and he had a lot of reps there to answer questions.


I thought LoBrass covered that?


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank-you to all that showed up for the Open House! Folks from past Grand Rapids, Dunnville, Ontario (near Niagara Falls), all over metro Detroit and SW Ontario showed up. I hope nobody left hungry!

Also a huge 'thank-you' to Shawn Stahl, Joe Robison, Gerry Mazur and Terry Shields! Once again, you guys were awesome!!!

And sorry, Grizz, if I didn't get back to you, especially since I'm a die-hard Diver hunter myself! 

Thanks again! I'll honor the Open House prices through next weekend!


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

I went to the open house representing MDHA. Jeff was kind enough to invite reps from several organizations. MDHA was able to renew a few memberships, and put some names/screennames with faces.

Although I didn't make any purchases, I had a really good time. I am sure the other organizations had a similar, positive expirience. Thanks Jeff we appriciate your support. 

Can you hold your next sale on a weekend that coincides with the company I work fors payroll schedule?


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

webbedconnection said:


> Thank-you to all that showed up for the Open House! Folks from past Grand Rapids, Dunnville, Ontario (near Niagara Falls), all over metro Detroit and SW Ontario showed up. I hope nobody left hungry!
> 
> Also a huge 'thank-you' to Shawn Stahl, Joe Robison, Gerry Mazur and Terry Shields! Once again, you guys were awesome!!!
> 
> ...


Not a problem. Like I said, the tone of my post was easy to misinterpret. My own fault. Good luck with the new store!


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Picked up 6 goldeneyes and made the mistake of eating before I got there. Boy there was a ton of food!!

Great store!!


----------



## SwampSitter (Oct 11, 2008)

What are the hours the store is open during the week/weekends?
I need a few things and live in the area...


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

I dont get down near Livonia that often, but when I do, I would like to check this store out. Is it all waterfowl gear? How big is the store? I know I need another layout blind for next season.


----------

